# JD 5510 Hydraulic Problem



## cowpie134 (Jun 16, 2010)

Changed out the Hydraulic fluid today and now none of the hydraulics work. Ran the engine for 5 minutes and still no power steering, bucket, and blade movement. Any ideas on possible problems?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Cowpie! Did you change the filter too? Is it up to capacity?


----------



## cowpie134 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Tractor,

Yeah we changed the filter to. Cleaned out the hydraulic screen too.

We resolved the problem, Seems the pump was airlocked. We bled out the lines to help prime the pump and all seems to be working great. Thanks for jumping in and trying to help, I appreciate it.


----------

